# Stoned Jesus - not what you think...



## therapture (Jan 31, 2013)

Stoned Jesus - I'm The Mountain - YouTube

Seems like a nice jam track, anyone listened to them? Lots of vocals, guitar, real instruments. Listening in my fairly nice headphones, it seem this track has good stereo effect. 

edit: "stoner doom" music? LoL


----------



## therapture (Jan 31, 2013)

Another example of the stoner rock genre Southell - Mind Trip - YouTube

Hmmmm


----------



## montyburns (Jan 3, 2006)

The first band is pretty good, played with some soul.

The second band sounds like STP and Nu-metal. Neither of which is good. Dismal.


----------



## Beau (Oct 8, 2005)

I would not listen to them because of the name they selected.

I find it offensive.


----------



## montyburns (Jan 3, 2006)

Beau said:


> I would not listen to them because of the name they selected.
> 
> I find it offensive.


How so?


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Am sure Jesus got stoned or wish he knew of it, lol.


----------



## montyburns (Jan 3, 2006)

TrickyRicky said:


> Am sure Jesus got stoned or wish he knew of it, lol.


And the earth brought forth grass, herb yielding seed after its kind, and tree bearing fruit, wherein is the seed thereof, after its kind: and God saw that it was good. -Genesis 1:12

Its a theory:
Jesus 'healed using cannabis' | World news | The Guardian


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

No wonder he was so PEACEFUL. Just want the world needs today.....MARY JANE. Put the bomb down and pick up the bong that would solve all our issues today.


----------

